# Anabolic Steroid Use Over Age Forty



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2015)

by Mike Arnold At some point during adulthood, the reality of our mortality begins to sink in, leading us to contemplate the consequences of our actions and re-evaluate our priorities. For most of us, this paradigm shift occurs in our 30?s; a time when the effect of aging begins to rear its ugly head and

*Read More...*


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 29, 2015)

Great article


----------



## murf23 (Jan 29, 2015)

1 of the most informative and knowledgeable articles I have ever read ...And Ive been reading for 30 something years ... Great work Mike . Should be a sticky somewhere


----------



## Axillist (Sep 17, 2015)

Killer, I'm about to reach that point myself. I can relate.


----------



## Mr.Darkside (Sep 17, 2015)

Good read bro.. nice ..50 years just around the corner


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Sep 24, 2015)

Terrific info


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2015)

Gh for life


----------

